# Don't fall asleep on your motorcycle (or atv)



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Saw this on AOL, had to share...


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Wow that could of turned out deadly without a doubt.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

:greatgooglymoogly: She was VERY lucky! I thought she was going head-on with that truck at first, but it looked like the handlebars actually took the majority of the wreck and her injuries probably came mostly just from the fall. Somebody upstairs was definitely watching over her.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes VERY lucky.... And I have to wonder, what was he doing w/a camera on his dash? lol


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^It's actually kinda common in other countries. Basically helps you prove/protect yourself if something happens.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I"ve been considering it myself around here. Especially in my state car around campus. Students just walk right out in front of me all the time. I've come very close to hitting a few


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

WOW that could have been real bad.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

That was one lucky.. MOFO...


----------

